# Marine And Wife Attacked At Movie



## MJS (Nov 30, 2011)

Andy M. posted this on FB, so I thought I'd post it here.

[yt]dXeTLpuN_tU&feature=player_embedded[/yt]

Punks like this have no respect.  I blame their parent(s) just as much as the punk kids.  This happened to my wife and I one time when we went to the movies, minus the attack.  Movies aren't cheap anymore, and I wanted to hear what was being said, not what the *******s behind me were saying.  I wasn't telling anyone to be quiet, as others were doing a good job of that already...lol.  Instead, I just got up and walked out to the the manager.  Of course, I wasn't gentle when I opened the doors, so I think everyone in the place knew I was pissed. 

By the time the mgr. and I returned, the kids were gone.  Apparently he found them outside and told them to leave.  

The only thing I wished for when I saw that clip, was the the Marine got in some good shots on the punks.  I'm glad that nobody was seriously hurt.  Hopefully the dirtbags will spend some time in jail, but given the legal system, its unlikely.


----------



## fangjian (Nov 30, 2011)

P.o.s.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 30, 2011)

Pathetic...


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 30, 2011)

What a bunch of pathetic low lifes.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Nov 30, 2011)

Crazy kids.. They should spend some time in jail.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 30, 2011)

With that many teens, I'd have asked the manager.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 30, 2011)

Often in instances like these the parents are as bad as the kids themselves...the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Restita D. (Nov 30, 2011)

Stuff like this passes me off.  Coward punks.  One of my friends died here in Seattle after being beaten by 3 teenagers.  He was in a coma for about a week or so before he passed.  No one is coming forward with info and the punks are probably laughing that they're not caught yet.  If no respect is taught,  then kids will end up being self serving jersey who get uptight when someone supoosedly disses them.  It's sad. 

-Restita


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 30, 2011)

How many wasted generations are we going to have to endure before we bring back proper discipline?  Don't try to tell me that this sort of thing has always happened because, in my life (and those that I know) at least, no it hasn't.

Don't use corporal punishment because all you teach is the use of violence?  ********.

Note:  For that last bit you need to imagine an impassioned  'Penn' voice, for it acts as a precis of many rounds we have had here at MT on the necessity or otherwise of the use of physical discipline to garner compliance with social rules from some young creatures that have not yet learned to be human.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 30, 2011)

hardheadjarhead said:


> Often in instances like these the parents are as bad as the kids themselves...the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Steve


What I see in a lot of cases like this is that there are a couple of dominant problem-children (whatever their age) who lead and inspire the behavior of the others.  It's not been uncommon in my experience for the real problems not even to be directly involved in the stuff that gets the cops involved.  The rest get in trouble by trying to impress those leaders.

As to parents... yeah, a lot of the time there's no trouble seeing why the kids get in trouble.  But not always.  I've seen kids that have parents who do anything and everything they can, and the kid is just plain determined to screw up.  It's not common, and I've said more than once that active and involved parents are the best insurance against kids becoming knuckleheads -- but sometimes the kid is just going to be a knucklehead.


----------



## Buka (Dec 1, 2011)

One of my favorite memories as a young man -

In the 1970's we were all Bruce Lee fans. We'd go to every screening of a Bruce movie we could find. It would inspire us in our dojo training even more than usual. When Bruce died he was filming The Game of Death.

Years after his death, they released the Game of Death. It was pretty bad, they superimposed Bruce's face over another actors in a lot of the scene's, but hey, what else could they do? We didn't care, we wanted to see it anyway. I believe in was 1978 when it came out. Opened on a Saturday morning here in Boston, 11 a.m. I was working in an overnight juvenile lock up from 2a.m - 10 a.m

So the guys met me at my work at the end of my shift. There were thirty of us from the dojo. We piled into as few cars as possible and headed to the theater.  We got there ten minutes before the show started. We were told there were still enough seats, but none of them were together. We didn't care. We went in and split up, sitting all over the place, one here, two there, three over in the corner.

Two of our guys had seats right in the middle. In front of them were five "young gangstas", who were very loud and unruly. People would shush them and these jerks (misguided youths around eighteen, nineteen years old) would threaten them loudly, kick their seats or walk over and shove them.

Finally, our two guys behind them asked them to have some respect for everyone else and be quiet. Words were exchanged, the whole theater watching. The five kids, thinking they had the odds of five on two, jumped over the seats at our two guys. We, of course, had been watching intently from all over the audience, sitting on our seat's edge, all Martial Artists, several of us cops. 

When the kids made their move, we were like locusts. Thirty strong we just ran at them, climbing over seats, over people, down aisles. These poor fools had no idea what had happened. We were hitting each other trying to get at them. They were dragged, unconscious to the side walk outside, the police called. Two of them had outstanding warrants, the others had contraband, either coke or Angel Dust, I forget. They were arrested and hauled away. We got a standing ovation from the patrons when we went back in.

Went I went to work that night I found out one of those young men was only seventeen. He was in our unit for the weekend. Poor kid. (God, I couldn't stop laughing)

The movie was awful, but the memory still warms me.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 1, 2011)

hardheadjarhead said:


> Often in instances like these the parents are as bad as the kids themselves...the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Steve



Look who's back! 

:headbangin::wavey::boing1::highfive:


----------



## Carol (Dec 1, 2011)

shesulsa said:


> Look who's back!
> 
> :headbangin::wavey::boing1::highfive:




Back again!  Harhead's Back!   Tell a friend! 

Good to see you back sir


----------



## MJS (Dec 1, 2011)

hardheadjarhead said:


> Often in instances like these the parents are as bad as the kids themselves...the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Steve



Welcome back to the forum! 

As to your post....I couldn't agree more!  Like I said, the the kids learn what they live, and if their parents are **** bags, well......



Sukerkin said:


> How many wasted generations are we going to have to endure before we bring back proper discipline? Don't try to tell me that this sort of thing has always happened because, in my life (and those that I know) at least, no it hasn't.
> 
> Don't use corporal punishment because all you teach is the use of violence? ********.
> 
> Note: For that last bit you need to imagine an impassioned 'Penn' voice, for it acts as a precis of many rounds we have had here at MT on the necessity or otherwise of the use of physical discipline to garner compliance with social rules from some young creatures that have not yet learned to be human.



Amen!  The days of your parents giving you a slap on the *** are long gone, unfortunately.  Theres a difference between a beating and a slap.  Nothing wrong with the latter.  



jks9199 said:


> What I see in a lot of cases like this is that there are a couple of dominant problem-children (whatever their age) who lead and inspire the behavior of the others. It's not been uncommon in my experience for the real problems not even to be directly involved in the stuff that gets the cops involved. The rest get in trouble by trying to impress those leaders.
> 
> As to parents... yeah, a lot of the time there's no trouble seeing why the kids get in trouble. But not always. I've seen kids that have parents who do anything and everything they can, and the kid is just plain determined to screw up. It's not common, and I've said more than once that active and involved parents are the best insurance against kids becoming knuckleheads -- but sometimes the kid is just going to be a knucklehead.



Peer pressure....it sucks.  Too bad more kids can't be strong enough to resist that.  But then again, if you do, resist, you're now a potential target.  Dont want to join our gang, ok, we'll just beat the **** out of you everyday until you do.


----------



## pgsmith (Dec 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, alot of the susceptibility to peer pressure is brought on by the parents. Parents want their kids to be the popular ones, not the goofy outsiders. I always stressed to my kids to be themselves, ignore the fashions, and make their own way. They were both geeky and unpopular in school, but they're both good and happy people now that they're grown, and we never had teenage problems with drugs and gangs.


----------



## yaxomoxay (Dec 1, 2011)

just make them work the fields and roads 16/hrs a day for 10yrs. They are so young and they are already POS. better use them in a constructive way then let them be dangerous for the rest of us.


----------



## chinto (Dec 4, 2011)

I would say ohh about 5 years time sounds about right.. or better yet about 5 hours in the company aria at the marine base with infantry who are back from the sand box, and tell marines what these individuals did....  no crippling or killing, but otherwise show them what marines do to enemy's.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 24, 2011)

Hope they face some time, punks.


----------

